# Planning 6 Month Stay in Rayong Thailand



## BobAnn

My wife and I are USA citizens and are planning a 6 month stay in Rayong, Thailand and would appreciate any suggestions/info on the following:
1. VISA requirements
2. COVID 
3. Medicine Availability
4. Travel Insurance
5. Rental Property Contacts in the Rayong Area
6. Rental Car Suggestions
8. My wife was a Thai national and has become a naturalized American Citizen. Can she go back and get a dual Thai/American citizenship?
7. Etc...

Thanks in Advance!
Bob & Ann


----------



## ElRey2020

1. VISA requirements- 30 days without a multi-entry visa or a visa run every month see » VISAS. Also, Thailand Reopening To Tourists: Everything You Need To Know - Travel Off Path.
2. COVID- I had planned to cycle in Thailand in Oct but it was closed to Americans. The US is not on the list of low risk countries
3. Medicine Availability- I have no firsthand experience with Rayong but they have a hospital. I have never had an issue in other cities that size and Bangkok is two hours by car
4. Travel Insurance- I have used World Nomads. Travel insurance for Thailand
5. Rental Property Contacts in the Rayong Area- See Property for Rent in Rayong | Thailand-Property
6. Rental Car Suggestions- No help here as I always used buses and planes when not cycling
8. My wife was a Thai national and has become a naturalized American Citizen. Can she go back and get a dual Thai/American citizenship?- Unless she renounced her citizenship I would assume she still is. Ask the Thai Embassy in DC


----------



## BobAnn

Thanks for the response!


----------



## ElRey2020

Best of luck. I have heard from friends that the fruit and seafood is great in Rayong. Have a great trip


----------



## BobAnn

Do you anyone who is living there now?


----------



## ElRey2020

No, I met some cyclists who had cycled in the area and liked it. How did you select the area?


----------



## BobAnn

Well interesting enough back in the early 70's I was an USAF pilot and I flew a lot of missions out of UTAPOA during the Vietnam war and is the big air base near Rayong. Then in the late 90's I went back as a project engineer for Exxon and stayed 4 months to assist in the building of a large petrochemical complex just west of Rayong.
So I know the area well and love the closeness to the beaches and seafood. Also not too far from Pattaya which is a huge tourist destination and only about an 1 1/2 hours from Bangkok.
The cost of living in Rayong is also very reasonable.
I hope this virus situation improves rapidly so the travel restrictions can be lifted.


----------



## ElRey2020

Hope all goes well. I am booked to cycle from Krabi to Kuala Lumpur next Nov assuming it is safe to travel.


----------



## BobAnn

That sounds interesting. I hope this virus is under control soon using the vaccines. We are really looking forward to our long stay in Thailand.


----------

